# Fish Trap



## blakeoe

Just browsing Ebay and saw a Fish Trap for sale and i may be wrong but it looks to be nothing more than a mason jar with the top of a plastic bottle placed small hole in, over the opening. Even if this isn't what it was it should still work and is very cheap. Here's a very rough drawing to help you picture what im trying to explain:


----------



## Lydia

sound like it would work to me! nice drawing too


----------



## Ownager2004

Ive seen people do this with a 2 liter. You just cut the top off and turn it inside the bottle...


----------



## Guest

it's a mummy trap! same concept except it's made with metal wiring, and it has the same thing only on both sides.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

They use that for catching eels here. But in banboo style.


----------



## fish_doc

Maxpayne - banboo I think you mean bamboo. 
Pronounced BAM-BOO
BAM- like a explosion
BOO- like you are trying to scare someone.

Im not picking on you I am just letting you know. I admire your vast knowledge of the English language. You even have the sentence structure down better than alot of people here in the States. I know you will take it well or else I wouldn't say anything and just let it go. Most the time my spelling is not to great. 10 Stars for you.

Scuba Kid - Do you live near a major fishing area? That is not a real well known term. 7 stars for you. You get dinged because you are not translating to another language. LOL


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol fish_doc that was a typo...
Anyway thanks for your fix and your comments


----------



## TheOldSalt

I suspected a typo when I realized the M & N keys are right next to each other, but I can't figure out "Mummy Trap" at all.


----------



## Lexus

something to trap the mom fish and the babies????


----------



## Guest

Old Salt: 
Mummichog Trap. A lot of people use em up here to catch mummichogs for bait. And a lot of people call mummichogs mummies.

sorry if i confused anyone. lol


----------



## fish_doc

Dont worry about it. Nothing confuses me, yea right. LOL


----------



## euRasian32

I'd take this over a mason jar any day... Fish Corral


----------



## Guest

that's pretty cool!


----------



## fish_doc

Its amazing how simple some things are but how useful they can be. 
Somthing like that would also be a great help when trying to photograph fish close up while making it look like they are in the full tank.


----------



## fishboy

i'm thinking about building a trap(s) similar to this to catch and examine natives in my area specificly this one little type of fish which i always see but can't classify. i was thinking if having a solid body like a 2 liter with the top cut and flipped but at the end place a concave of chicken wire so they can get in but not out. what'd ya think?


----------



## mlefev

chicken wire could be hard on the fins. You might try something finer like screen (stiff stuff like in a window) or netting, that's anc****d to the sides of the bottle with silicone. Chicken wire "might" work, but it could hurt the fish. Depends on the size of the trap, I would guess.

LOL that's hillarious it edited the word a n c h o r e d
don't they know it's spelled w h o r e ?


----------



## fishboy

well i left it for 3 day and only caught baby snails(i'll use em for puffer food after i quarentine em)


----------



## Lydia

wow that is a little ridiculous that it edited out anc h o r e d.


----------



## goodie

Yeah, they work, but you just have to be patient with the fish. Some times I think they know whats up with the trap!! Ive also used them when ever I go creek fishing and need minnows for bait(hope that doesn't bother someone here), you just have to "bait" the trap with something to get it to work a little faster.


----------



## fish_doc

Found a good link for your trap.

http://www.floridadriftwood.com/fish_trap.htm


----------



## micstarz

I have a local pond with endler-like guppies-real beautiful, and since everyone only looks into the pond from the surface, they only think it is wild ugly fish. I have a lot in my aquarium, fed color enchancing food, maybe this sounds impossible to you but i'll send you pics. There are also ghst shrimps and there is another type of invertabrate a type of prawn and grows to oscar size but not as thick. If its far-fetched to you I promise some pics within thenext year- If you read my profile im only 11 so my dad hates me going there now and again.


----------



## fishboy

I to harvest native species of fish and invertabrates using traps and nets(till i found out the nets i was using were illegal) but local species get alittle to big for me to keep for now until i find something more suitable. That is very interseting though that you collect buetiful locals species, I'll enjoy seeing the pictures you produce


----------



## micstarz

OK, I'll send some pics within the next month or so..... also there is a brackish estuary here where there are these cute puffer things which i found where sorta extremely young Scat fry. They died in my hands and I feel the guilt. (the Scats not the guppies)


----------



## fishboy

snag one of the puffers and snap a picture of it if possible, everyone love puffers, LOL. If you get a picture of it i can ID it for you and if you want tell you how to keep it...


----------

